# LA's biggest block party!



## Lynotch (Feb 22, 2013)

http://www.ciclavia.org/next-event/ 
This is one of the best bike rides in LA and its only the first of three this year!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 22, 2013)

And this looks really cool riding all the way to the beach...can't wait...


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 22, 2013)

I've seen a ton of classic bikes out there and now I'm wondering if there cabe members.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 22, 2013)

Here are pics from a past event, I have more but not posted...yet...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157630589900934/


----------



## Lynotch (Apr 14, 2013)

This Sunday should be a blast! http://www.ciclavia.org/files/042113_map_8-17.5x11_FINAL-17.pdf


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 15, 2013)

*A bunch of us from CYCLONE COASTER rode last year*



Lynotch said:


> I've seen a ton of classic bikes out there and now I'm wondering if there cabe members.




CYCLONE COASTER riders were riding out there last year in small groups -- I ran into people all over the route when I went for my first time last year - Bernard is out there at every one of the rides there with other CYCLONE COASTER riders enjoying the event ---


----------

